# How much should we pay for the driver?



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

We have a Pakistani driver who has been working in our company for 2 years. 
His work duty is to take the president's kids to school in the morning and pick them up in the afternoon, drive to do miscellaneous errands such as collecting the cheque from our client, buying things from the industrial area between 8:30-12:30,etc (but not everyday), and drop our accountant home at 4pm. Basically his work hour is from 7:20am-4:20pm, and it's quite flexible. We never ask him to stay in the office if there is no work for him to do. He works from Sunday to Thursday and has 2 days off every week.

We used to pay him 2200 DHs per month and he also receives 100-300 DHs bonus according to the amount of emergency work done such as airport pickup, Abu Dhabi trip, which doesn't happen often.

Now he wants to raise his salary to 3000DHs per month, otherwise he will only work for 8 hours everyday and he will charge 12.5 DHs per hour for "extra work" after 8 hours work time and 50 DHs for each airport pickup. 

I don't know how much other companies pay for their drivers? Did we really pay so little to him according to his work? Any advice? btw we're in Sharjah


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Company drivers working 5 days a week, 8 hours a day as far as I'm aware are on around 4000-5000 dirhams a month with overtime being extra.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I know labor is CHEAP here in the UAE, but if this guy is a good employee, he is really not asking for much of a raise. 800 Dhs per month (Going from 2,200 to 3,000 Dhs) divided by 20 workdays each month = 40 Dhs a day. Assuming he gets an hour for lunch he is working 8 hours per day, so he is asking for an increase of 5 Dhs per work hour. That's only a $1.36 US Dollar per hour raise, and if the guy is a good employee/driver I would recommend giving to him.




zin said:


> Company drivers working 5 days a week, 8 hours a day as far as I'm aware are on around 4000-5000 dirhams a month with overtime being extra.


SEE?!? GIVE HIME A RAISE!!


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Give the man a raise.


----------

